

How To Make A Professional eBook to Sell of Give Away - willfarrell
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2011/09/29/how-to-make-an-ebook/

======
acabal
Shameless plug: I'm working on a ebook-generating web app that will let you
upload a Word/OpenOffice document, have it automagically parsed, then let you
tweak it with some useful prettifying algorithms--or by hand--until it looks
great. Then you can download it in epub or mobi format.

It's a step above Amazon's and Smashword's "Upload and pray" system, and a
step below a full-blown ebook editor like Sigil or InDesign. Email is in my
profile if you want to get in on an early version.

~~~
runevault
suggestion, go check out kindleboards.com's writer's cafe, tons of indy ebook
writers who might be interested in your tool, whether now or after you have
more of the kinks worked out.

------
reeses
I've done this myself (hey, look, no self-linking to Amazon!) and the Mac
application Scrivener is probably a better starting point. It's free for 30
days (of use, no less), supports much better outline-based editing, and can
easily export to amazon's kindlegen.

------
sixtofour
Not bad as a shallow overview.

------
evanw
Sell *or Give Away

~~~
gavinpc
Yes, take note, Ms. Morissette. A typo in a headline about "professional"
publishing: _that_ is ironic.

